# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG - CDMA Haier C3010, LG LSP450T Repair supported

## Shamseldeen Victory

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Resurrecting Haier C3010 is simple. Phone is auto powered on with USB Cable connected to the PC. Battery presence is not required; connection can be established with detached board.
Current resurrector contains Firmware and EEPROM zones for memory chips with IDs 0x00EC/0x257E and 0x017E/0×2210. Proper data will be selected automatically depending on memory ID in your device.   *To resurrect Haier C3010:*  Solder JTAG cable to Haier C3010 JTAG pads; Insert USB Data cable into board and PC; Make sure Haier C3010 is selected in the list of models; Click Resurrect button; Choose which areas to flash; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; De-solder JTAG wires; Resurrecting LG LSP450T is simple. Phone is auto powered on with USB Cable connected to the PC. Battery presence is not required; connection can be established with detached board.
Current resurrector contains Firmware and EEPROM zones for memory chip with ID 0×0020/0×8867   *To resurrect LG LSP450T:*  Solder JTAG cable to LG LSP450T JTAG pads; Insert USB Data cable into board and PC; Make sure LG LSP450T is selected in the list of models; Click Resurrect button; Choose which areas to flash; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; De-solder JTAG wires;Please click *“Check For Updates”* button in order to download and apply new files. Closing all running application before starting update process is recommended. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

